# Dark Power Pro 9



## Amon (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte heute bei einem freund eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro in den Rechner einbauen. Den Rechner hat er irgendwann mal bei einem Hardwareversender zusammengebaut bestellt. Problem ist jetzt vom Kabelbaum sind nur einmal 8Pin und einmal 6Pin für die Grafikkarte vorhanden, damit startet natürlich die Karte nicht. Ist es möglich irgendwie das 8Pin Kabel für die Grafikkarte zu bekommen? Ich will das Netzteil nicht unbedingt austauschen, wäre schade drum.

Gruß

Amon


----------



## Maqama (13. Juli 2015)

Guck mal auf der Website von be quiet.
Beim kleinsten Modell, also dem P9 550W steht, das 2x 6pin und 2x 6+2Pin vorhanden ist.
Entweder hast du also einen Kabelstrang übersehen, oder du meinst ein anderes Netzteil.

Leises 550W Netzteil PSU DARK POWER PROp9 550W von be quiet!


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2015)

Is mir schon klar. Aber wie gesagt, das Ding wurde vor Jahren zusammengebaut bestellt und entweder hat der Versender nicht alle Kabel bei gelegt oder mein Kumpel hat die irgendwo verbuddelt. Es ist nur noch 1x 6Pin und einmal 6+2Pin vorhanden. Und ja, es ist ein DPP9! Ich hab zwar ne Brille aber Netzteile erkenne ich noch wenn ich sie sehe.


----------



## Maqama (13. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar. Aber wie gesagt, das Ding wurde vor Jahren zusammengebaut bestellt und entweder hat der Versender nicht alle Kabel bei gelegt oder mein Kumpel hat die irgendwo verbuddelt. Es ist nur noch 1x 6Pin und einmal 6+2Pin vorhanden. Und ja, es ist ein DPP9! Ich hab zwar ne Brille aber Netzteile erkenne ich noch wenn ich sie sehe.



In der Eile überlesen, mein Fehler sry.
Kannst ja mit Adaptern arbeiten, falls noch andere Kabelstränge da sind.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

Kauf dir einen Adapter, der aus dem 6 Pin einen 8 Pin macht und dann passt das.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin Amon,

leider können wir keine PCIe Kabel mehr für die Netzteile der Serie Dark Power Pro P9 anbieten.

Hier musst Du evtl. tatsächlich mit Adaptern arbeiten. Ein Problem könnte sein, dass die Radeon R9 390 recht leistungsfordernd ist.
Beachte dabei bitte, dass die Leistungsgrenze der einzelnen 12V Rails des Netzteils nicht überschritten werden.

Da Du nicht geschrieben hast, welches DPP Modell von deinem Freund genutzt wird, kann ich Dir hierfür leider auch keinen guten Tipp geben.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

Moin Andre

Das ist das DPP9 mit 550W, ich denke das sollte die 390 Nitro adäquat mit Strom versorgen können. Dann werde ich mich wohl mal nach einem Adapter umsehen müssen. Das wollte ich zwar vermeiden aber das ist immer noch besser als ein sehr gutes Netzteil ohne Grund in Rente zu schicken.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2015)

Praxistipp: Auf ebay ein defektes Netzteil kaufen und die Kabel weiterverwenden.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2015)

Hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.  Wahrscheinlich besser als so ein Adapter.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Und am Ende kriegst du nur das defekte Netzteil zugeschickt, aber nicht die Kabel.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2015)

Da kann man ja vor dem Kauf mal Nachfragen, ob auch die Kabel dabei sind. Wenn das trotzdem nicht der Fall ist, dann eben zurückschicken.


----------



## Amon (18. Juli 2015)

Hat sich sowieso erledigt. Gestern die Kabel gefunden.


----------

